
Someone stole my website - magicmushrooms
http://blog.mirohristov.com/web/someone-stole-my-website/
======
aubreyjohnson
It's not a dickhead move to send a C&D since they didn't bother to ask you if
they could rip you off. It's not like it was 'inspired' by. They took it.

------
fat0wl
If they put it in a programming/design portfolio I'd be pissed otherwise it's
not such a big deal. But they should leave your credits in instead of
stripping them out...

I hope employers are aware of this stuff though. Would be sad to hire someone
based on a site portfolio that was actually a bunch of ripoffs. I guess that's
the employer's loss then though, & they need to learn how to be better at
vetting candidates.

------
simarpreet007
Wow. What a shame. Seems another webpage was totally ripped off. Here’s
another example on the same website: Original:
[http://www.kiterungame.com/](http://www.kiterungame.com/) Clone:
[http://www.aranya13.com/aranya/app/index.html](http://www.aranya13.com/aranya/app/index.html)

~~~
magicmushrooms
Wow indeed! Thanks for the links.

------
wizawuza
Page not found anymore? Guess they got the heat and took it down.

Edit: that link above the image (ie
[http://blog.mirohristov.com/www.aranya13.com/aranya/](http://blog.mirohristov.com/www.aranya13.com/aranya/))
is what's broken..

And seriously... that music?

~~~
magicmushrooms
Fixed. Thanks!

------
iamshs
Absolutely. I would say shame them. These are college kids, who are learning
ethics. This should not under radar. 10 kids ripping your website and claiming
their own. It is your hard work.

~~~
magicmushrooms
True! Thank you!

------
doff
Good thing they included that super awesome streaming audio widget so I would
have something to listen to while I looked at the website. I wonder whose
music they stole?

------
FiloSottile
Ok, but why the masked computer criminal stock photo? I know the adage "all
posts should have an image", but that image always make me cringe.

------
tmbsundar
looking at the about page, seems like some Indian college kids cloned it for
their festival

